# Ginobili is the Sixth Man of the Year



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> NEW YORK, April 21, 2008 – Manu Ginobili of the San Antonio Spurs is the winner of the NBA Sixth Man Award presented by Kia Motors as the league’s best player in a reserve role for the 2007-08 season, the NBA announced today.
> 
> Ginobili received 615 out of a possible 620 points, including 123 of a possible 124 first-place votes, from a panel of 124 sportswriters and broadcasters throughout the United States and Canada. Leandro Barbosa of the Phoenix Suns finished second with 283 points and Jason Terry of the Dallas Mavericks finished third with 44 points.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/news/sixthman_080421.html

Congrats to Manu. Absolutely well-deserved. :iwon:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Shocking.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Haha, well deserved. I think Greg Popovich helped him win that though because of the way he uses Ginobili. Manu is an all-star level player, using him as sixth man wouldn't be possible on other team IMO.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I think they should rethink the way the 6th man award works. Guys like Manu and Barbosa shouldn't be able to recieve it. They should probably put some sort of game time restriction on it.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I think they should rethink the way the 6th man award works. Guys like Manu and Barbosa shouldn't be able to recieve it. They should probably put some sort of game time restriction on it.


Why shouldn't Barbosa receive it? He's a legit sixth man and isn't used like Ginobli.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Kekai said:


> Why shouldn't Barbosa receive it? He's a legit sixth man and isn't used like Ginobli.


I mainly meant because he's also good enough to be a starter on a lot of teams, but you're right. He doesn't get the play time Ginobili does.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ahhh...I see what you mean...but Barbosa sure has been playing like **** this series :no:, but yeah JVG was talking about how stupid the 6th man award was anyway, he's saying give it to the best 10th man or something like that, he's ****ing weird.


----------

